# Bought my First TT



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi.

I have bought my first TT, 2005 180 version.

I have many questions, which I reckon all have been answered in topics on this board so I will have a search.



















I collect it Saturday, Have got the dealer to send the alloys to a shop to get refurbed, as they was kerbed, so they are coming back gloss black, it is already lowered I think.

Will be doing the usual mods like black or carbon badges, powdercoat the fuel cap, maybe badgeless grill. Also would like a remap, so pulls like a 225 without turbo lag hehe maybe A few more power mods but not sure what can be done to these.

Might of paid a little more than I should, but its everything I want in a TT with 54k on the clock.

what you think? Will get a project thread up once I get started on it.

Ann


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ann, Welcome to the TTF.. Wonderful *colour*
I know you have already bought it, but this is my standard advice to prospective owners, but might help before you hand over all the monies.

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Welcome and the best colour :wink:


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ann, Welcome to the TTF.. Wonderful *colour*
> I know you have already bought it, but this is my standard advice to prospective owners, but might help before you hand over all the monies.
> 
> Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
> ...


Now I'm worried haha

I will check all the paperwork again before I sign anything, It does have full service history, I will scan through all the MOTS too and check mileage.

I am getting it on finance, only had over phone confirmations so far since viewing it, so not too late to pull out if something doesn't marry up.

I might just get the cambelt done ASAP, the garage is right near a dual carridgeway, so can get it to temp pretty quickly on another test run.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

jamman said:


> Welcome and the best colour :wink:


Thanks, and I wanted the red one, best color I think as well


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to the TTF.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

paul4281 said:


> Welcome to the TTF.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Thanks


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Morning Ann, welcome to the forum,


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

davelincs said:


> Morning Ann, welcome to the forum,


Thank you

So far seems a nice place with plenty of information


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

I have picked the car up and I'm very happy.

Took for another road test temp stays at 90. Cambelt was changed at 40ish by Audi with receipt in 2010. So really pleased about that.

The only thing is the water trap at front wings has caused the stone guard paint to peel off, garage said that body shop will sort that out for me.

What you think?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks well cool with the red & black combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

paul4281 said:


> Looks well cool with the red & black combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Thanks 

Going to black out the badges etc too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello Ann and welcome, good choice of colour 8)


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome,
Great to see another roadster, and love the wheels...
Fab weather for the roadster.
Enjoy!


----------



## chubsta (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice looking car - im looking forward to getting my first one soon and seeing that red car/black wheel combo has given me a few more ideas about what i want!


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome, lovely looking tt

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Choppen17 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi I just picked my TT MK 2 up last week, its a Roadster in Red (I agree the Best Colour)  I was thinking about getting my alloys painted black but was unsure, but after seeing yours it looks amazing ! Going to give my mate a call and get a quote and see when he can get it done!

Happy motoring


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome, very gorgeous car


----------



## hpick1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome, good choice on the colour 

Helen


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Niiiiiice looking car!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

The Red with black work really well, not normally a fan of red cars either!


----------

